

Ask HN: how much karma do I need before I can downmod stories? - critic

How much karma do I need before I can downmod stories?
======
scorpioxy
If i am not mistaken, you cannot down mod stories, just comments.

------
brk
divide by 0 error

The feature you requested does not exist.

~~~
critic
Ouch... I was busting my ass karma-whoring here. Now I fail to see the point
of it all.

~~~
icey
Such a waste of a witty username, eh?

If you dislike a story, you can make a comment with your issues. I'd recommend
being precise.

If the story is not Hacker News material, then you can flag it.

I used to really want submission downmodding as well, but now I'm really glad
it's not here. The conversations that come up from controversial links are
always worth the price of admission.

~~~
critic
My username has to do with my first submission and serves as a reminder of my
New Year resolutions.

~~~
icey
Sorry, more proof that tone is impossible on the internet. My first sentence
was just being jokey. In retrospect I should have probably not put it in
there.

The rest of my post still stands though. (I'm not editing my original so that
the thread will make sense.)

